# Briar Creek Sportsman Club



## Dawgs30814 (Aug 9, 2008)

Looking for a place to kill the big One?
Briar Creek Sportsman Club is the place.
Briar Creek is currently accepting applications for membership for the 2008-2009 seasons. Briar Creek is a 19,000-acre family oriented sportsman’s club located in Burke County. We offer approximately 8,000-acres of Trophy Managed deer hunting, deer hunting with dogs, rabbit hunting, dove hunting, quail hunting, coon hunting, duck hunting, ponds and Briar Creek runs through the middle of the club.  Dues $975.
Call 706-863-0843 or 706-860-8628 (ask for Russell)


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Aug 12, 2008)

*bump*

bump


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Aug 15, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 15, 2008)

Do you know Danny Godbee


----------



## Gaducks0317 (Aug 16, 2008)

dues?


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Aug 16, 2008)

*975.00*

975.00


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Aug 16, 2008)

*D G*

I do not know Danny Godbee


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 16, 2008)

I belive he is a member out there.  Real nice guy.  I grew up knowing Danny


----------



## doebait (Aug 19, 2008)

is this a family oriented club and does it offer still hunting?what are club rules??


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Brair Creek*

yes this a family club, what kind of rule are you looking for?


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Aug 20, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 21, 2008)

doebait said:


> is this a family oriented club and does it offer still hunting?what are club rules??



Yes sir it is a very family oriented club. It is our goal to encourage the next generation of hunters to take our place when we are gone. The number of hunters are dropping each year even though the population of Georgia continues to grow.
We do offer still hunting with about 5000 of our 19000 acres under trophy management. The entire 19000 acres is open for still hunting every day of the week during the bow and muzzle loader seasons. We permit about 9000 acres for deer dogging. We run deer dogs every Wednesday and Saturday during the gun season. Still hunting is allowed on the  dog hunting permitted areas with the permission of the Huntmaster. We don't use all of the 9000 acres on Saturdays and Wednesdays so we want the members that still hunt to be able to access the land not being run. Obviously for safety reasons we can't have still hunting and deer dogging going on in the same areas at the same time. Still hunting on dog permitted areas i allowed Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Fridays during the gun season.
You are only allowed two set stands but you can go anywhere you want with a climber.
There are no club stands.
No member can put up a stand and block off an area. The first member to sign in to an area gets to hunt that area. We expect members to respect each other and not hunt on top of one another.
We expect members to follow the game laws as we have established good reputation with the DNR and do not wish to change that.
We respect our lease holders land as well as our neighboring land owners land and boundries.

If you have any questions at all or would like to tour our club please call me at the number above.

Russell Wilder aka Cigarman


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have had a great time when I have visited this club.  Very family oriented and great fellowship.  I wish I lived closer just for the breakfast on the mornings of the hunts


----------



## 67chevyjr (Aug 22, 2008)

Briar creek really is a nice club. Big deer, good atmosphere and some good ol fun.


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 24, 2008)

67chevyjr said:


> Briar creek really is a nice club. Big deer, good atmosphere and some good ol fun.



I thought of some of the other rules if that might help out.

Membership is a family membership meaning your spouse and any children in school (18 and under) or in college (up to age 25) are included in your membership. 
You can bring guests, each guest may visit three times per season.


----------



## General Lee (Aug 24, 2008)

Sign of the times.It wasn't too many years ago that you had to get on a waiting list to get in this club...........


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 24, 2008)

General Lee said:


> Sign of the times.It wasn't too many years ago that you had to get on a waiting list to get in this club...........



It breaks my heart. To say you were a member of Briar Creek was something to brag about, like being a member of the Augusta National within the hunting community.
I feel sure we will get back to the point of having a waiting list. Briar Creek is still a 19,000 acre sportsman's paradise. We just have to get the word out that it is now accessible.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 25, 2008)

I wish I lived closer


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Aug 26, 2008)

Bow season starts in 2 weeks


----------



## jackmelson (Aug 26, 2008)

does any of the land border  jefferson  co.  looking for a place  to coon hunt  at


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 26, 2008)

We don't border Jefferson County . We used have a small tract in Jefferson County but the timber company sold it 4-5 years ago. We aren't too far from Jefferson though.
You be hard pressed to find better coon hunting than we have. With all the swampy bottom land around the creek the coon hunters that we have in the club now say the coon hunting is pretty darn good.
I don't know personally because I can't stay up late enough to go coon hunting.


----------



## 67chevyjr (Aug 27, 2008)

What about the butler property. Thats on the jefferson county line right?


----------



## mudpuppy928 (Aug 27, 2008)

it,s actually in burke co. also is a good area to hunt


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 28, 2008)

67chevyjr said:


> What about the butler property. Thats on the jefferson county line right?



It was before International Paper sold it. Steve Brown bought it and sold half of it to Byron Mangum and he leased his land to us. The half that Steve kept actually went into Jefferson County. The piece that we lease from Byron is completely in Burke County.
You can throw a rock from the Butler Tract, as we lease it today, to Jefferson County.


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Aug 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 31, 2008)

I've always wondered exactly where ya'll were located in Burke County. I live in Thomson and was curious how long of a drive? As others have said, It was always known around Augusta to be VERY difficult to get in this club.
Good luck filling up this year!!!!


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Sep 2, 2008)

I go from Harlem to Wrens to Hwy 88 to 305. Then take left on Farmer Bridge to Perkin Mill Rd  take right on Bines-Barlett Rd go about 1.5 miles the Club house is on Marchman Rd (per google earth) I think we call it Buck Rd.

It takes me about 35 minutes.


----------



## buddylee (Sep 2, 2008)

*?*

Any hogs ?


----------



## Cigarman (Sep 2, 2008)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I've always wondered exactly where ya'll were located in Burke County. I live in Thomson and was curious how long of a drive? As others have said, It was always known around Augusta to be VERY difficult to get in this club.
> Good luck filling up this year!!!!


We have a couple of members that live in and around Thomson, it must not too far of a drive.
It's not too late to get in for this year.


----------



## Cigarman (Sep 2, 2008)

buddylee said:


> Any hogs ?



We are just starting to see signs of hog on part of our land. We are good way up from the Savanah River where the hogs are abundant. But I have been getting reports from some members of hogs on one of our tracts. Briar Creek dumps into the Savanah and it was only a matter of time before the hogs made their way up to us.


----------



## drandle (Sep 5, 2008)

*club*

I live west of Atlanta, what part of the state is the club in? 
Thanks Dwayne Randle


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Sep 6, 2008)

Between Waynesboro and Hephzibah in Burke county.


----------



## Cigarman (Sep 16, 2008)

We have a few spots left. Act now!


----------



## Jameshenry (Sep 16, 2008)

How Far From The Dogging Are To The Still Hunting Part Of The Club.i Think Dogging Is Cool But Never Actually Done It On Purpose.i Was Rabbit Hunting Years Ago With Some Friends Of Mine And There Dogs Left The Country After One..but This Is Going To Be My Wife's First Year Hunting And I Don't Want To Overwhelm Her.and You Said  It Was Family Oriented So That Means She Can Hunt On My Membership Is This Correct? Thanks James Henry Please Send Me A Pm To Let Me Know..


----------



## Cigarman (Oct 13, 2008)

Back to the top!


----------



## Cigarman (Nov 24, 2008)

We have been killing some nice deer this season. Y'all start planning to join for next year. We will be taking in new members in late March.
I'll get some pictures of the deer up soon.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Nov 24, 2008)

So you guys having some good chases?  I hope to get up that way soon


----------



## kyhunter (Nov 25, 2008)

how many members


----------



## Davans (Nov 29, 2008)

My son and I were fortunate enough to be picked for a Youth GON S.E.E.D.S. Hunt here at Briar Creek this year.

They have an anual Youth Hunt Day for thier members and invited 10 SEEDS to be apart of it.

This place is unbelievable and difficult to explain with my limited vocabulary. In a word...Awsome!

They have a block building with a hugh fireplace and a full blown commercial kitchen and they do some serious cooking here. I believe they have more than one club house but i'm not sure.

It is a very family / youth oriented club. With some great folks.

We got to still hunt and hunt with dogs which was a new experience for us and we had a blast! I think there were 11 or 12 deer killed that day and that was pretty much par for the coarse.

Give these guys a call and then go check it out!

Thanks again for your hospitallity and great day of hunting and an experience my son and I will never forget!

Destry


----------



## boz614 (Nov 30, 2008)

How many members do ya'll have and how is the duck hunting opportunities?  Any dove fields?


----------



## Cigarman (Dec 4, 2008)

Jameshenry said:


> How Far From The Dogging Are To The Still Hunting Part Of The Club.i Think Dogging Is Cool But Never Actually Done It On Purpose.i Was Rabbit Hunting Years Ago With Some Friends Of Mine And There Dogs Left The Country After One..but This Is Going To Be My Wife's First Year Hunting And I Don't Want To Overwhelm Her.and You Said  It Was Family Oriented So That Means She Can Hunt On My Membership Is This Correct? Thanks James Henry Please Send Me A Pm To Let Me Know..


Yes your wife and any children still in school or college are a part of your membership.
The dog hunting land joins the still hunting land are joined in some places. All the land is still hunting land (with some limitations on Saturdays and Wednesdays).


----------



## Cigarman (Dec 4, 2008)

boz614 said:


> How many members do ya'll have and how is the duck hunting opportunities?  Any dove fields?


We currently have 203 members. We normally have 229 but we never filled the roster this year because we didn't really advertise until it was too late. We've never had any trouble filling any openings in the past but Rayonier has never doubled the lease before either.
Duck hunting? Are you kidding? That is what I live for and ducks are more than abundant at Briar Creek. We don't see a lot big ducks until later in the season and even then they're here today and gone tomorrow. The wood ducks are like ticks on a dog at Briar Creek. In last Saturday morning when it was raining I skipped out on the deer drives and knocked out a limit in about 15 minutes(I wasn't shooting too good because I left my glasses in the truck.)
We do quite nicely on doves every year. Our dove field is hit or miss but we always find a fresh clear cut that is a barn burner.


----------



## askelton (Dec 4, 2008)

u guys looking for spots in 2009 year


----------



## work61 (Dec 12, 2008)

sounds too good to be true. but it's not. the club is all that. 19000acs. of sportsmans paradise. the guy who heads up the youth hunt is a really nice guy and a pleasure to hunt with.


----------



## chp.cheatham (Dec 17, 2008)

If there are memberships available, how do I get in touch with someone?


----------



## work61 (Dec 17, 2008)

you can call the cigarman real name russel at 706-860-8628 or call me at 706-650-1660 jimmy.


----------



## work61 (Jan 2, 2009)

Doesn't get any better than a load of ducks in the morning and a fat doe in the afternoon.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 9, 2009)

This club is no joke and a great place to hunt, fish and fellowship!! If you would like to see some pictures vistit our website www.briarcreek.weebly.com (it is still underconstrustion and we have got alot left to do, also we have only a few pics at the moment but enough so you could get an idea of the club) go to the photo gallery link at the top of the page and click the pic you want enlarged. Again this club is the real deal!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 9, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## huntnboy (Jan 11, 2009)

*Club*

Sounds like a nice place.  How far do you think it is from Washington GA?


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 12, 2009)

huntnboy said:


> Sounds like a nice place.  How far do you think it is from Washington GA?



Maybe an hour and a half?? If that!!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 26, 2009)

Got some openings for 2009 seasons!!!!


----------



## Cigarman (Apr 17, 2009)

We are ready to accept new members now. Call me at 706-825-5617

You can also check out website @ www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com


----------



## Cigarman (Apr 21, 2009)

The calls are really rolling in don't miss this chance.


----------

